# Sic Semper Tyranis!!! Altbiers assassination attempt!



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

While sleeping in my secret hideout this morning,My sidekick(wife, or is she the boss?) brings in a large box. I quickly noticed it was a highly boobie trapped package. I yelled to my sidekick to run, but it was too late. Out of the package jumps a midget ninja. He yells,"How dare you strike a Virginian. Sic Semper Tyranis!" Beaten and bloodied by the midget ninja I crawl back to the package to find....

-a bottle of Bourbon Barrel Barley Wine(14%alc,4 brewers,55 gallons,aged 5 months in a Virginia Gentleman Bourbon Barrel)
-a bottle of Ozymandias(24% alc, 5 malts,3 hops,8 yeast, made once a year,5 months fermenting,1 month aging. WOW Thats 48 proof
-a bottle of Virginia Gentleman Bourbon
-A tin of nice smelling coffee beans ( what type?)
-And last but not least an unlabeled bottle of alcohol (just at a guess,after looking at the fine quick single bead, I would say about 120 to 140 proof.)

Thanks George I really appreciate this incredible package. 

CBF :w


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Attempt*s*!!!

Altbier also slammed me with a very nice and original bomb today! I was expecting a harmless package that I had ordered, and I nearly lost my head peering into this box without looking at the return address. "WTF did those guys send me, a chem experiment?" I had to laugh in the face of my injuries though, after finally looking at the senders name, knowing I would feel no pain later on. The book also looks like a great read. I know it's by a good author.

Thank you George for the unexpected and original bomb. It is appreciated, and remembered for future retaliatory action, my friend. For contents, see above and below.


----------



## CigDaddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hits George!!! You lucky bastage's!!


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

He slammed Bowling Green today as well.
heres a picture of the device....
War between the commonwealths....its a beautiful thing.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit, wow. Those beans look really good, how they smell????


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

leicoolya said:


> Nice hit, wow. Those beans look really good, how they smell????


If they're the same one's I received in the SABMX box pass...they smell phenomenal. And taste just as good.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Oooooh Shiznat !


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow George!! Some great hits there. Congrats all you lucky devils! We've been hit by the beer delivery guy before too so we know where you're coming from.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I had to read it twice. The first time this looked like oxycotin -a bottle of Ozymandias. 

Ok back to Club Stogie. Nice hit and enjoy. WTG Altbier !!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats guys, great looking stuff you all got there. Geez George, you've got all the guns loaded and firing at once, WTG Mate.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

:r just wait until he tries to read the friggin book!

hope ya'll enjoy!

been a long time coming, you guys deserved it!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> :r just wait until he tries to read the friggin book!
> 
> hope ya'll enjoy!
> 
> been a long time coming, you guys deserved it!


I thought it looked familiar :r , This should be interesting!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice hits Altbier! Can't wait to get over to CBF's and check it out! :al 





:ms NCRM


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

As the winner of one of altbier's contests - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15015 
I, too, am the recipient of some fine smokes, some yummy looking coffee, a bottle of Ozymandias, and a bottle of the unlabled liquid that has made poor dumonweb disappear - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15598
Thanks, George, for a great package. Are you divulging the contents of the unlabeled bottle? Inquiring minds would love to know.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Moglman said:


> I know it's by a good author.


oh no you didn't....

:r :r :r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

nice altbier!!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

*God forbid a book is sent to read!* :r :r (right CrackerJacket)

Alrighty, then. I had to read this thread again to realize that the book passed on by George, was originally from the ultimate trickster Dumonweb. Ya evil bastages! Yer on the list too Tony! Teach me to not be active for a while, and no I wasn't into the Ozymandias before posting.

Dumonweb signed it to Altbier, but Altbier didn't sign it to me. Hmmmmm...?

Good one guys, and nice smokes. Never had a Rushmore, and now I have two to try, with a couple Habanos and a TA La Vieja. Thanks again.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

oops, forgot to sign it, dumonweb was the won with the exacto knife and i did the same thing thinking it was a book.

so now it is your turn to sign it and pass it on.

cheers!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

he got me too...forgot to get the tin of coffee in the pic


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> oops, forgot to sign it, dumonweb was the one with the exacto knife and i did the same thing thinking it was a book.
> 
> so now it is your turn to sign it and pass it on.


ahhhh.. an admission of guilt. note, mogls, that i had nothing to do with the beerman's recent reign of terror. (neither blame nor credit).

it appears that some of george's bees got into his bonnet.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

btw... enjoy your bounty, comicbookfreak


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Are you divulging the contents of the unlabeled bottle? Inquiring minds would love to know.


So does anyone know what the mysterious liquid is?
I plan on drinking it but I want to know if I will become invisible, develop hairy palms or grow a third testicle as a result.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> So does anyone know what the mysterious liquid is?
> I plan on drinking it but I want to know if I will become invisible, develop hairy palms or grow a third testicle as a result.


Hehe. If you drink it don't get the a cigar too close to this stuff it is rocket fuel. :r Bet it burns a nice blue,clean flame too. high proof :al

CBF :w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Hehe. If you drink it don't get the a cigar too close to this stuff it is rocket fuel. :r Bet it burns a nice blue,clean flame too. high proof :al
> 
> CBF :w


:r
I figured as much. I was wondering if it was intended to be something in particular.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

pnoon said:


> So does anyone know what the mysterious liquid is?
> I plan on drinking it but I want to know if I will become invisible, develop hairy palms or grow a third testicle as a result.


Had a cou[le glasses last night, and none of the above happen. I thought I had gone blind for awhile , but my wife informed me that snoring isn't related to blindness. Good stuff.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

nice hit george.. enjoy it brent


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit George! Mystery drinks, trick books. Very sneaky.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

That boy dont play..He's a serious sniper.Have fun and drink responsibly.lol


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

pnoon said:


> So does anyone know what the mysterious liquid is?
> I plan on drinking it but I want to know if I will become invisible, develop hairy palms or grow a third testicle as a result.


don't you mean fourth?? :r :tg


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> don't you mean fourth?? :r :tg


 we do not need photos if this happens! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> we do not need photos if this happens! :r


like we REALLY needed photos of kwagga's "sac hat" !


----------

